# Dateinamen mit Batchdatei verändern!



## MR_SCHORLE (2. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

Ich möchte gerne folgendes Problem mit einer Batchdatei lösen...! 

1.) Es liegen in einem Verzeichnis Dateien! 
      z.b suppe.txt, mama.txt
2.) Diese Dateien werden alle zwei Stunden via BATCH in das Verzeichniss übertragen! 

3.) Wenn diese Dateien dort angekommen sind, müssen sie umbenannt werden und zwar mit einer fortlaufenden Nummer (sprich suppe0001.txt) 

4.) Wenn jetzt die Datei suppe0001.txt existiert und dann eine Stunde später wieder die Datei suppe.txt in das Verzeichnis geschoben wird, soll die neue Datei dann suppe0002.txt heißen und mit mama.txt soll selbiges passieren. 

Ich habe schon mal angefangen und war nicht sehr erflogreich mit meiner Datei, ich habe schon in vielen Foren gesucht doch leider immer nur ansätze gefunden...! 

Vielleicht kann mir einer von euch helfen..! 

Anbei mein CODE 

```
@echo off
cls
set /a DATZ=1
for /F "tokens=1,2,3,4 delims=. " %%a in ('date /t') do set datum=%%d%%c%%b
for /F "tokens=1,2 delims=: " %%a in ('time /t') do set uhrzeit=%%a%%b
dir original_%datum%_*.txt /b 1>_dateiliste.tmp
find "original" _dateiliste.tmp /c >_dateianzahl.tmp
for /f "skip=1 tokens=1,2,3 delims=: " %%a in (_dateianzahl.tmp) do set /a DATZ=%%c
set /a DATZ=%DATZ%+1
if %DATZ% LSS 10 set DATZ=0%DATZ%
ren suppe.txt suppe_%DATZ%.txt
ren mama.txt mama_%DATZ%.txt
del _dateiliste.tmp
del _dateianzahl.tmp
```

Viele Grüße 

Lars


----------

